# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's frog questions (may be noobish)

## GreenVirus

Sorry if these questions have already been asked but I'm thinking of getting maybe a budgett's frog and can someone tell me what the average lifespan for these things are? and which is fiercer/more aggresive the male or female and which one is bigger the male or female? :Big Grin:

----------


## jjmorton13

I don't own a Budgett's, but I have been looking into getting one so I've done some research.  Lifespan can be over 10 years, maybe up to 20.  I don't know about feeding response in male vs. female.  Females are larger than males.  The sexes can be told apart by size and males having dark throats at breeding age.  There are a few care sheets out there, and simple google search will probably turn up most of information you want to know.  Good luck.

----------


## gtr319

@ Greenvirus: the feeding reponse had been wierd for me, so far i'm using thong to feed crickets to my frog. I tried to leave the cricket in there but no luck as the crickets will drown and will no longer move. But I will try feeder fish since the petstore that I got him from feed them every other day with different variarity of food (crickets, fish, nightcrawlers), so I will try feeder fish to see the feeding response.

----------

